# My take on the ocularis axiom (pic heavy)



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. 
Here a recent custom build I just finished. 
My take on the ocularis™ axiom™ design by simple-shot.com

Black 1/8" G10 core
Blue 0.03" G10 spacers
0.7mm copper spacers 
3/16" carbon fiber and blue G10 laminate scales. 
Blue 0.03" G10 spacers
Voodoo resins "Blueberry cobler" aluminium honeycomb dyed resin palmswells. 
Mosaic and copper pins and lanyard tube to finish.

Hope you guys enjoy this it's one I am very proud of and really wanted to keep haha. 
Thanks


























































































































Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow. Just wow. That is gorgeous.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just pooped a bit I think...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my stars.......... that's insane! :screwy:


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

That looks amazing. Excellent work.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats pretty slick.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Any words I could think of would only detract from that...


----------



## AKTodd (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm far from the best person to ask, but that is awesomely beautiful. I wouldn't even know how to band that thing up, but I sure would want to learn. Very nicely done.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A fabulous design with beautiful execution of materials, fit & finish.

Amazing work.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Holy moly! That Axiom Ocularis is just awesome!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Gorgeous work as always!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a real beauty!!


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

I mean... I just..... Ya know?!? Absolutely gorgeous... I'll trade ya my gal for that........ Wait... Lets just pretend that wasn't even mentioned.. I'll never hear the bloody end of it!

You're darn right you wont Sage.... C'mon man, Mama raised you better....

W/e you say Timmy boy......


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Extra cool design, saw it in fb too


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Indestructible beauty. -CD


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Lewis this one is definitely my favorite by far.


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Lewis this one is definitely my favorite by far.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow Lewis that is a cracker


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

James West said:


> Wow Lewis that is a cracker


Thank you very much mate

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------

